# Chihiros WRGBII overkill?



## medusa3604 (2 Jun 2021)

So I finally got ok from my wife  to replace my crazy 5 led under the hood on my Juwel Rio 240 setup.
I´m planning on replacing the hood with a frame with mosquito net or something.

I have been going towards a real planted aquarium for the last couple of years. I really want to grow a nice carpet of hair grass, get thick red plants instead of thin stems reaching for the light.

I like the Chihiros WRGBii and its also available with shades which I really need.

Anyhow my friend keeps telling me that this is overkill and that I am stupid paying more for a light than my aquarium 
Is it overkill, should I go for another light instead? My first thought was the Juwel Helialux Spectrum but with the controller its not far in price to the Chihiros.


----------



## roadmaster (2 Jun 2021)

If the tank is to Be Non CO2 injected, or low tech as some call it, I would not be too wild with light intensity.
Is good that lighting can be shaded as you say.
With or without CO2 injection,I would start at maybe 50% light intensity for no longer than eight hours a day.


----------



## medusa3604 (2 Jun 2021)

Sorry for the lack of information.
CO2 injected
Tropica soil and Tropica Nutrition
I´m trying to do things by the book this time


----------



## Djoko Sauza (2 Jun 2021)

Well, it all depends on what you want to grow and how you want to grow it. If you want to experience what it is like to have a powerful light, go for it, even if there are more powerful lights available. Having the flexibility is great. You can always dim it if it's not your thing and you prefer to have a lower light tank. 

Or... if you want to go for a slightly cheaper light and not have the option to experiment, go for that. But from reading your post I think the choice here is clear. (and by that I mean the right choice is get the Vivid instead )

Disclaimer: I own the wrgb2 and am very pleased with it.


----------



## medusa3604 (3 Jun 2021)

Thanks,
Well I can´t go for the Vivid due to the fan wife issue 
I guess I already made up my mind and go for the WRGB2


----------



## erwin123 (3 Jun 2021)

The WRGB2 is a very nice light and I like the App.

But the WRGB2 is not as bright as you might think it is for its published wattage because the diffuser does reduce the amount of light.  The Helialux doesn't appear to have a diffuser.

My tank is 60x45x45 and I found that a single WRGB2 using its supplied stand was not enough to cover both the back and front of the tank, so I had to add another light to the back to ensure that the plants got sufficient light and to encourage them to grow straight up, instead of bending towards the WRGB2 in the front-middle.  But then, thats because I have lots of tall plants that cast shadows if I only had a single light source, so it depends on your plant/hardscape layout. 

Anyway, after you get the WRGB2, nothing stopping you from subsequently adding a WRGB2 slim for more coverage /less shadows (you can dial down the % power of course). Both can be controlled by the same app.


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jun 2021)

medusa3604 said:


> Anyhow my friend keeps telling me that this is overkill and that I am stupid paying more for a light than my aquarium
> Is it overkill,


Your friend is absolutely correct. There is no point spending a lot of money before you even know how to grow plants. Most people kill their plants exactly because they spend money on lights instead of on CO2, flow and distribution.

Cheers,


----------



## medusa3604 (4 Jun 2021)

Thank you all for your answers.
I'm not new to plants i just want to get a more descent setup.
Today I have so many led lights o can't barely put my hands down.
I will go for the wrgb2 i based on all i read and your replies I think i will be satisfied


----------

